# HDR timelapse



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

One of my past students posted this on Youtube - he is currently studying Digital Imaging at TAFE and has been playing with Photomatix and timed, sequenced images of Sydney

YouTube - High Dynamic Range Time Lapse Project


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm still pretty undecided about whether I like extreme HDR or not, but the time lapse is an interesting idea.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That is very well done - The interval is short enough to follow the objects paths, while still obviously time-lapsed.

It's worth setting it to HD and full-screen, if your PC can handle it :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is absolutely gorgeous. One of the cleanest HDRs I have seen. Definitely HDR but not over done. Perfect for the subject.

Combining time lapse with HDR of vise versa is a great idea and certainly needs a good understanding of both techniques.

Please pass on my compliments and congratulations to him/her. Well done.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

That is very, very cool!!


----------

